# Flamingo Reds 05/29



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Just an update on the outboard, when I left the marina, it jumped right on plane.
Ran as fast or faster than it has ever ran before.
For about a minute.
After that, the rpm's dropped and stayed at 21mph at WOT.
After fishing all day, I had to run to the ramp at 7MPH at WOT. 
It wasn't bogging out or anything, but the RPMS just won't go up.
It feels like it wants to get power, but it doesn't.

I tried emptying the fuel pump resevoir and it helped.
The skiff would jump on plane and run for about 30 seconds then die back to 7mph. 
I really need to get those filters and seals ASAP!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

The johnsen is almost done!! were sanding it now and painting it. When its done we need to take it out to these spots and getvsome fish!!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought that was you out there. I was the Ice Blue LT. Bob and I were out there looking for the reds also but we didnt have any luck. We did manage to get some baby reds in snake bite though! Your boat looks sharp on the water. I hope you get those fuel problems solved.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I thought that was you out there. I was the Ice Blue LT. Bob and I were out there looking for the reds also but we didnt have any luck. We did manage to get some baby reds in snake bite though! Your boat looks sharp on the water. I hope you get those fuel problems solved.


Thanks.
And I hope to get those problems worked out asap!
I want to chase some bones!
Yeah I assumed it was you when I saw the side console.
I told my buddy who was poling to hug the island to not interfere with you guys.
There was a bunch of trout at the other corner.

I went back today saw over a hundred reds again.
I lost an upper 20's fish boatside cause it pulled my clinch knot. :
The only knot that has ever failed on me, failed on me again.
We had picked up cheap  Eagle Claw weighted hooks, where the hook eye isn't completely close.
The hook came out of the loop knot yesterday when I boated one of the reds, so I switched it over to a clinch knot to make sure it didn't happen again.
It held up perfectly fine yesterday, but failed today.
I retied and caught one shortly after.
Then these guys had a ton of shots, but no takers.
Ramiro had one eat right next to the boat that ate and spit instantly. 


There were porpoise everywhere on the flats!
A bunch of them slow cruising the flats and doing circles around what appeared to be mullet?



























I was drained from poling that tank(HPX T) all day! lol ;D


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I thought about going out again yeterday also but there was no way I was gonna wake up again at 430 after staying up to watch the UFC fights. We should hook up one day wether its on the flats or for P's.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> I thought about going out again yeterday also but there was no way I was gonna wake up again at 430 after staying up to watch the UFC fights. We should hook up one day wether its on the flats or for P's.


Cool, let me know. 
I'm always down for fishing. 

I believe I will prolly only take fly rods on my next 'mingo trip if it's calm like the past two days. 
I want to catch a red on fly already! Lol


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

[quote
I believe I will prolly only take fly rods on my next 'mingo trip 
[/quote]

  now dont go getting a complex on us but with the luck you've been having lately you might want to stow a spinning rod just in case    ;D 

you guys sound like ya'll have a great redfish fishery down there as well   i can only imagine the rush you get when seeing as many as you do in gin clear water


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> [quote
> I believe I will prolly only take fly rods on my next 'mingo trip


  now dont go getting a complex on us  but with the luck you've been having lately you might want to stow a spinning rod just in case    ;D 

you guys sound like ya'll have a great redfish fishery down there as well   i can only imagine the rush you get when seeing as many as you do in gin clear water  [/quote]


It's a completely different ball game according to my buddy Charles than anywhere else he has fished for reds.
He just moved down from Texas and is having a hard time adjusting, but he has progressed a lot in spotting fish and making an accurate cast at them.

He finally has now successfully poled the skiffs around for a bit. 
He used to just spin out in a circle while poling. lol

One will find some "resident reds" that hang around murky water around the islands, but the big schools that hold huge numbers and big fish plow along the gin clear flats.


And I figure if I have a spin rod on board, it'll be too easy to reach for it.
If we have nothing but fly rods on board, there's no way to catch anything unless we use fly rods.

It's not like I can't fly fish, I just haven't really tried at it out in Flamingo very much at all.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah i was just messin' with ya about the spinning rod. i had just got in from slaying some more no. florida reds today (report to follow) and was feeling a little humorous i guess but now that i've had some fried redfish nuggets and got the blood sugar right i can think clearly now  if you want to target reds on the fly then by all means you should only bring flies with you that way your forced to fish it , either you eat or you dont


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Good report bro! Non stop action for ya at mingo..Nice pics too.


----------



## Michael (Jul 22, 2009)

WHAT? You didn't bring a flyrod? After all the time we spent helping you tie flys! Sheesh talk about an ingrate  ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I did have a fly rod, but when the other person on board is incapable of poling the skiff, it becomes irrelevant. 

I'm trying to speak to the local Nissan dealer about checking the outboard under warranty but they keep saying they'll call me back and never do. 
I want to get back out there, but with someone who's up for splitting poling duties, and is capable of chasing fish lol.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Great report, beautiful pics and super fish!


----------

